

First picture of Snowden from the Moscow airport - virtu
http://www.delo.si/novice/svet/snowden-prisel-je-cas-da-razpravljamo-pri-belem-dnevu.html

======
virtu
The journalist from Slovenian newspaper got access as a fake human rights
worker and secretly took a photo as they were asking for nobody to take any
photos. The article doesn't report on any real news except that Snowden
applied for Russian visa for the second time.

